# Bolivian Rosewood



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I have about 17 bdft of Bolivian Rosewood that has been sitting in my shop for more than 15 years. I had been led to believe, incorrectly, that it was an extinct and valuable wood. After finding out what it really is, I'm not sure what to do with it. It was left over from a job we did at one of the shops I worked at. Beautiful stuff but really hard and hard on tools as well. I haven't found a project for it in all these years so I thought about selling it or trading it. What is this stuff worth? Most is surfaced 2 sides, some sufaced one side. Beautiful grain patterns and color. If anyone has any interest in this, let me know. Thanks, Willie


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Photos?


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry, I don't own a digital camera and don't know how to post pics if I did. The only other way I could show this is on Skype. I do know how to use that. (just) This is some beautiful wood that deserves better than to be sitting in my shop collecting dust and taking up space. I haven't tried to sell this anywhere yet. Thought I'd throw it on here and see what you guys think. I figured there would be more people here that know what this is than anywhere else. After checking out some of your workshops I've been busy cleaning, organizing, and doing all those projects I have been putting off for years. You guys motivated me to get off my a$$ and get it done. In the process I'm finding all kinds of things I forgot I had. This wood among them.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Guitar makers like rosewood for frettboards, backs, etc. Check with the Luthier crowd.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I will take it if you can get someone to get a photo to me. What dimensions do you have? 4/4 stock, 8/4?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

If you've got some smaller, thicker chunks I'd be interested in them to make new plane handles.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

A little more info on the rosewood. There are 8 pieces. 6 are 48" long, widths are 4 3/4", 5 1/2", 6", 6 7/8", and 2 at 7 3/8". There are two pieces at 60" long and 4 3/8" and 5 7/8" wide. All are 4/4 stock. The faces of most of these were surfaced to prepare for cutting into veneer. Most are still around 1" thick and a couple just under. They are all flat and straight so they will clean up without losing much material. I will try to get some pics somehow. If someone can tell me what this stuff is worth it would be appreciated. I would probably rather trade for it that sell it but I am open to all options.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

cutting board? ha just messing with ya! if you got enough and it sounds like you do i would make some really nice boxes or even use it for drawer fronts. You could even…if you have one…cut it into thin slices and make some veneer or inlay with it. Rosewood is a very nice wood! I would guess somewhere around 10 a bf but it depends on the quality.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, if you bought it at Rockler, the 3/4" would run you…lol

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=834&source=googleps&utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Google
16097 
Bolivian Rosewood - 3/4'' thick 
$29.90 BF

It's a valuable wood, and a very pretty one at that.










Woodworker's Source Central American Rosewood:
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/rosca44-p-Rosewood_Central_America.html
13/16'' thick, surfaced smooth two sides (4/4 S2S) will cost you $24.99/bf


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

OK guys, I got ahold of a camera and got some pics. Hopefully they'll get on here. I can E-mail some pics if this doesn't work.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Goodness gracious, that's the mother lode.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally post some pics and now no one has any interest?


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

If i pay for shipping would you send it to me? haha! those are some beautiful boards you got there. I wouldn't be getting rid of those i would make some nice boxes or a nice table or something like that. maybe use those as table tops and then make the rest from another type of wood. Just an idea.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

That would make the nicest coffee table around. Or a ton of beautiful plane totes.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had these for over 15 years and haven't found a project for them yet. I am more in need of a bandsaw and a few other tools than this wood. My house is small, 930 sqft, so there's not a lot of room for any more furniture. I already made a kitchen table out of some wormy chestnut that I lucked into and the only other piece I still need to make is a stand for a flat panel TV that I have some walnut all ready to go for that. I am going through my shop and rearranging and repairing/replacing or adding all those little things that have been put off for too long. I am not looking to make a lot of money from this. I just thought there might be someone that would be interested in a little "horse trading" where we could all go away happy. Like I said, I need a bandsaw and am always interested in good quality handtools or whatever else you might have to trade. I'm open to suggestions, let me know what you have!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Put this on CL tonight. Need to find a new home for this wood. I'll post here when it's gone.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

The wood has been sold.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got some veneer that I thought was called Santos Rosewood It looks exactly like the second from the last picture that you posted.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

The stuff typically runs 20-22 usd/bf, so it's not cheap stuff. I love it for the fretboards on my guitars, but I am sure there are other things you could use it for.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

The guy that bought the rosewood makes some of the most beautiful back saws I have ever seen. He plans to use it to make handles for his saws. I will definitely be looking him up in the near future and hopefully I can add one of his creations to my collection. He gave me an education about saws the other day. I will never look at a saw the same way again. I have a new appreciation for all the work that goes into making a fine saw. I used to think that as long as it is sharp, and the handle's not falling off, you're good to go. There's a whole lot more to it than that!


----------

